# NCEES 525 /



## GAZOO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I am confused on the approach to solve this problem. I have followed the method described in (PE review manual by CV Chelapati) which is (VAload =VA transformer1 * Z1/Zeq) where Z1 is the smaller of the impedances, Zeq is the equivalent impedance of the paralleled transformers. I am not getting the same answer so I don’t know what I am missing in solving such a problem.

I appreciate any help and clarification.

Gazoo :screwloose:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 24, 2007)

There is some discussion on this problem in another thread. NCEES Power Afternoon Problems 525 &amp; 531, Need some clarification

Take a look and see if the stuff there helps.

Jim


----------



## GAZOO (Oct 24, 2007)

Jim,

now I know what I was missing!

Thanks a lot


----------

